# Sirius Strikes With Mobile Video, Traffic News



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.skyreport.com/#Story1

Today at the 2004 Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas, Sirius Satellite Radio prepared to introduce a number of new service offerings and expanded its programming lineup.

Sirius and Delphi took the next step in the development of in-car mobile video transmissions over a satellite radio network. The new video platform should be available to car manufacturers within the next 18 months.

The company also plans to offer real-time traffic information to subscribers beginning in early 2005. The feature will be offered in a range of tiered service options and will be compatible with navigational systems used by automotive OEMs and aftermarket suppliers.

New programming is also on its way from the satellite radio company with the introduction of eight new music streams, two new comedy streams and enhancements to the information and talk show lineup. The new streams debut Jan. 19.

Also, Steven Van Zandt, famed songwriter entertainer, will join Sirius as creative consultant, where he will create a new Garage Rock stream scheduled to launch later this year.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Richard King said:


> http://www.skyreport.com/#Story1
> 
> Also, Steven Van Zandt, famed songwriter entertainer, will join Sirius as creative consultant, where he will create a new Garage Rock stream scheduled to launch later this year.


And he will get Tony and the boys to rough you up if you don't subscribe!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I guess I better sign up then. I have been sitting on the fence and if I can avoid being roughed up I might as well go Sirius.


----------

